# Poulan Pro pp22h50b Transmission trouble



## macgill (Apr 29, 2010)

SEE thread below
Moved mower into garage with the tow /push pin engaged
Now transmission will not engage
hub keys ok had taken to a shop last week same problem 
it was an easy fix
WHAT an i MISSING
WIFE now really pissed at me I know I can it fix myself
Cheers


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you just had it fixed last week at a shop, why don't you have them look at it again. You could just ask them what was wrong and how they made it work.


----------



## macgill (Apr 29, 2010)

The shop said that the belt was backwards and twisted?
Have put on proper size belt 84.5 
Positioned in the v grove and fater side in the idler 
The problem I think is around the 2 pulleys mid section that move with the brake action Everything runs ok Where can I locate schematic 
for this model
Cheers


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You should be able to download a breakdown from the poulanpro website. You will need the model number off the tag under the seat. If you can't find it there, post the number on here and I am sure one of use can find one for you.


----------

